# Thinking about a Multi Purpose Welder ?



## yendor

I have expirence with old Buzz Box Lincoln Tombstone Stick Type welders, and a "Little" with Mig (via Friends Light duty machines) .

When I moved I sold the old Buzz Box thinking I wasn't going to have much need for it.
Well all good thoughts don't always work out.

It seems I have more than enough reasons to re-acquire a welder.
I'm thinking a Multi-Purpose box.
I know I can buy several cheap single purpose ones for probaly about the same cost but Space also comes into play.
I don't want to play the Craigs List Used game - I've watched what is out there for awhile and well... I don't want someone old problem.

Does anyone have any expirence with this Multi-purpose unit from HF?








						UNLIMITED 200 Professional Multiprocess Welder with 120/240V Input
					

Amazing deals on this Unlimited 200 Pro Multiprocess Welder at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




It seems to be failry well featured.
I have 240 Volts in the garage.
What Else ?


----------



## JimDawson

No experience, but at least they have a great warranty/return policy.  My choice would be a Miller but at about 5x the cost, makes the HF unit very attractive.


----------



## pontiac428

The Miller multifunction welders these days are really nice.  Great capacity for their size.


----------



## Janderso

I absolutely love my Miller AC/DC 220. (Does 110 also).
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's a stick, mig, Tig ac/dc fighting machine in Miller Blue.
Not cheap, but it's all I'll ever need in one sweet package.
Old pic, I added a Lotus Plasma cutter to the cart.


----------



## brino

Whoa, whoa.
I cannot comment on the Harbor Freight(green) box asked about above, but there's too much "Blue" being suggested above......

I have a Lincoln (red) MIGpak 180 and it's fantastic! But, only does MIG......

But my last two additions have been Everlast (green) boxes.
They are a Power TIG 250EX and PowerPlasma 80S.
The TIG machine is so much better than my current skills, it has been great!
(I don't call it TIG practice, I call it tungsten sharpening practice)

I am having (yet another) space crunch in the shop and just may have to give up my Century (also red) 230A stick welder to make room for the plasma.
I will need to compare the PowerTIG DC stick vs. the old Century AC stick to finally decide.

-brino


----------



## Aaron_W

Janderso said:


> I absolutely love my Miller AC/DC 220. (Does 110 also).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302071
> 
> It's a stick, mig, Tig ac/dc fighting machine in Miller Blue.
> Not cheap, but it's all I'll ever need in one sweet package.
> Old pic, I added a Lotus Plasma cutter to the cart.



I have the same machine, I'm not experienced enough to say it is great (it is far more capable than I am), but I'm very happy with mine so far. I also consider this a one time welder purchase unles I buy a tank.

I know Everlast and has some similar multi-process machines that are much cheaper than Miller. ESAB has a similar machine at about the same price as Miller. 

If you aren't concerned with having AC TIG capabilities both Miller (215) and Lincoln (210MP) have stick, MIG, and DC TIG machines for about $700 less than the 220,


I'm not normally a combination device person, but having a small shop I really like having 3 welding machines in the footprint of one.


----------



## savarin

I have had two Rossi 3 in 1 welders from ebay.
The first went down after two weeks.
When unboxed I noticed that the mig tip had been used but I put that down to manufacturers testing.
The warranty replacement unboxed with no use marks on anything and all 3 systems worked well.
When I rechecked the advertisement on ebay the price had almost tripled so I think they take the first returned item, repair it then advertise at a very low price to get rid of it. The second one may have been totally new.  
I used mig and tig a fair bit building recumbent bikes and a set of outside stairs with landing.
Then no welding for about 6 months.
When I went to use it again it wouldnt work on tig or mig, stick still worked, for a while then the unit turned on but stopped as soon as an arc was struck.
Unfortunately it was now out of warranty so no replacement.
A local welding repair shop said they look upon these 3 in 1's as disposable machines.
They also come with zero instructions. (not a problem if you know what you are doing)


----------



## Lucky Liverider

Great little machine, I own the Tweco version of this model before ESAB took over






						ESAB Rebel EMP 215ic MIG/TIG/Stick Package 0558102240
					






					store.cyberweld.com


----------



## Dabbler

I have been looking at these multiuse machines for a while, but I already have a 300A MIG and 250A very old school TIG.  I'd love the space saving, but I just can't see getting rid of  my big old blue boxes...  

The big brands seem to be a lot more repairable and reliable than the off-brands.  The dealers here are really pushing the ESAB welders, but I'm not sure it isn't because of better margins than the red and blue boxes...


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Hi Yendor,
if you can get it with a HF 20% off coupon or something, why not try it out???

if you have 240 in the garage you are good to go after some consumables and gas
i'd like to know how well they'd do!
i have not welded with the green box.

i have PowCon's and wouldn't trade them for the world.
i also have miller and lincoln in the same shop space and they seem to get along together 

there are a couple HF welders in my collection, the 110v 90 amp FCAW AC rig, and the 220v 130amp GTAW/SMAW rig
they work but were purchased as consumable job expenditures
(i purchased them both and used them one time for emergency work, them set them aside to do only small or light work)

if you end up getting it, i'd like to hear how she performs!
all the best


----------



## fixit

I just replaced my Campbell Hausfeld (18-year-old) MIG welder that was underwater due to IRMA in 2017 BUT still welded great. I purchased an EASTWOOD MP140i so far I am very impressed. It is a MIG, TIG, STICK machine & I am very impressed with it. I comes with everything except welding gas. I have mig welded with the .023 wire provided & .035 wire. It burns 1/8 6011, 6013, 7018 rods well. I did have a problem with a gas leak in the regulator tank gauge, I called them & had a new regulator 2nd day Fex Ex was told to keep the faulty regulator. I have not used TIG yet due to no Argon but will be soon.


----------



## jcp

Harbor Freight also has Vulcan welders. I purchased a multi function unit and have been very pleased with its performance. It's my understanding that an ex Lincoln engineer designed it for Harbor freight.








						OMNIPRO 220 Industrial Multiprocess Welder with 120/240V Input
					

Amazing deals on this Omnipro 220 Multiprocess Welder at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				



I have only run the machine on 240v.


----------



## ttabbal

I've been interested in these type for a while, but it seems like you need AC TIG for aluminum, and only expensive name brand units have it. Much cheaper to get a spool gun for my MIG. And aluminum would be the biggest reason for me to upgrade. Though I admit that I am not an expert in welding processes. Is there more I'm missing?


----------



## AGCB97

I have Chinees TIG/stick and MIG/stick. Total cost for both was under $1300. Love um!


----------



## talvare

ttabbal said:


> but it seems like you need AC TIG for aluminum, and only expensive name brand units have it.



I have had this unit for a couple of years. It has AC & DC TIG as well as stick. Works very well.





						2018 AHP AlphaTIG 200X 200 Amp IGBT AC DC Tig/Stick Welder with PULSE 110v 220v 3 YEARS WARRANTY - - Amazon.com
					

2018 AHP AlphaTIG 200X 200 Amp IGBT AC DC Tig/Stick Welder with PULSE 110v 220v 3 YEARS WARRANTY - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				




Ted


----------



## AGCB97

Same as mine. Great welder!


----------



## ericc

I have a lot of friends with import inverter welders.  They have had some very good results.  I have a friend with an AHP and an Everlast.  The Everlast had some quality issues that made it useless for welding, but it still worked as a plasma cutter.  The guy who bought it is a contractor, and it paid for itself about 5 times over during a weekend emergency job, so according to him, it was an excellent deal, even though it doesn't weld.  He already has a great welder, so he doesn't want to fiddle with the Everlast.


----------



## yendor

Thanks for all the replies.
It seems that the concept of Multi-Purpose is not an issue as many of you spoke well of the units you have.
It seems the question is whether or not to give a shot at the HF model.
They have (3) different Multi-Purpose models with similar capabilities spec'd.
The one I listed in my 1st post is their mid price unit.
With a 20% Off Coupon it can be had for $560.+Tax and supplies.
I've got to give it at least a weekend to think over.


----------



## Aaron_W

I'm a very inexperienced welder, but a well practiced miser and over thinker. I spent about a year researching before buying a much more expensive than originally budgeted welder.

The only spec based drawbacks I came across when looking at multi-function machines is that nothing is free. If you were to buy a single function machine for the same price as a multi-process, the single function will be a better, and often significantly better machine for that one process.

Also look closely at the details, the capabilities, and features not simply duty cycle and max power. How easily can you switch processes, switch polarity, change gasses etc. Some make this very easy, some literally require some disassembly of the machine. For stick welding look at the stick comparability, some work with almost everything, some are rather limited (most of the multi-process machines don't like 6010). The bigger names Miller, Lincoln, ESAB, make this info fairly easy to find and compare, some of the cheaper machines don't list things clearly making it hard to make a really good comparison.

The multi-process machines seem to be great for dabblers which applies to many of us hobbyists, but might come up a little short if you are mostly after one process and just thinking about the others as an after thought.


----------



## coffmajt

If you need shop space I think the multipurpose is a great choice.  For a welding machine I would not look at anything except Miller or Lincoln because of service and support. I have both of these mfg and have had to call for help a few times, and have been impressed with the support available.  If your machine quits its no longer cheap, especially if you have jobs to get to customers.  Jack


----------



## pontiac428

I know that there is a large price difference between a blue welder and a HF, like triple the cost.  Why would that be?  

I have a Miller TIG welder from the mid-1960's.  I was doing an aluminum repair one day and my high frequency circuit went out.  So I went to the Praxair dealer, told him what I have, and out came the books.  He found the schematics, cross-referenced the part numbers to the current versions, and $17 later I had a new rectifier and relay in my welder that is performing good as ever.  Try that at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Downunder Bob

I have a Cigweld Transmig 175i Multi Process Inverter Welder Itb loks very much like the Miller units of similar size even painted the same blue. It claims to be made in USA but doesn't say who by or where.

i have had it now for about 4 years and very happy with it. Use it mostly for mig on steel. I have done a bit of stick welding with it when I wanted to run a specialised rod, and it worked fine. I have not tried TIg as I have no experience with TIG and didn't bother to get the optional extra TIG gear for it.

So far I have run about 3 x 5 lb rolls of steel wire through it and everything has worked perfectly. I haven't tried it on aluminium or Stainless yet, as I have had no need. It comes with a very comprehensive owners handbook and gives all the setup for both Al and S/S, so I'm sure it works.

When I was looking to buy, I also looked at the Lincoln 180 a very similar machine, I tested them both at dealers and settled on the Cigweld. There was not much in it but that was my choice. and I've been very happy with it. It's very easy to set up and welds really nice, within my limitations.

One of teh things I really like when compared with a number of other machines was the solenoid valve for the gas supply actually does shut off completely, many of the others I Looked at did not and wasted a lot of gas.


----------



## Janderso

"""(I don't call it TIG practice, I call it tungsten sharpening practice) """
Ha, I resemble that remark.
It made a big difference when I put the magnifying lenses in my Miller Elite helmet. I couldn't figure out why I had a ball on the end of my newly sharpened tungsten??
Practice and being able to see made all the difference. I have quite a ways to go before I can call myself comfortable with TIG.


----------



## Joeman77

Janderso said:


> """(I don't call it TIG practice, I call it tungsten sharpening practice) """
> Ha, I resemble that remark.
> It made a big difference when I put the magnifying lenses in my Miller Elite helmet. I couldn't figure out why I had a ball on the end of my newly sharpened tungsten??
> Practice and being able to see made all the difference. I have quite a ways to go before I can call myself comfortable with TIG.


It's amazing how much the magnifiers help, especially when you didn't know you needed them! Lol  And I bought a Tungsten sharpener on E-bay made by a guy in Texas, search  Haditools Tungsten Sharpener, it's right up there in my top around $200 tools for time saving & ease of use.


----------



## 38super

Everlast 185(tig stick), 110VAC is OK 220vac is much better.


----------



## Joeman77

38super said:


> Everlast 185(tig stick), 110VAC is OK 220vac is much better.


I keep hearing rumors about the Everlast Lightning MTS-275, do everything better faster, but I think they're just dreams at this point.


----------



## AGCB97

Janderso said:


> """(I don't call it TIG practice, I call it tungsten sharpening practice) """
> Ha, I resemble that remark.
> It made a big difference when I put the magnifying lenses in my Miller Elite helmet. I couldn't figure out why I had a ball on the end of my newly sharpened tungsten??
> Practice and being able to see made all the difference. I have quite a ways to go before I can call myself comfortable with TIG.



Wholeheartedly agree! After 3 years I'm not getting quite so much tungsten sharpening practice now.

The most improvement in 'my skills' came when I switched from a cheap Asian helmet to a Lincoln $200+ unit. Wow, I can see! I wear reading glasses with one lens popped out too.


----------



## markba633csi

I have read that Everlast and AHP share the same building in South San Francisco- maybe the same outfit?
I would look for the longest warranty possible on any inverter welder- maybe even get the additional Amazon coverage 
M


----------



## epanzella

I have an AHP 200 TIG inverter machine and am happy with it. I also have a Miller 250 amp AC/DC transformer machine and I'm happy with that as well. With so many parts for ALL these machines being made in China today there is a certain "crap shoot" aspect with any new machine purchase. The AHP was $800 from Home Depot and today  I HAVE a TIG.   A Miller would have been 3 times that and today I would NOT have a TIG.


----------



## Aaron_W

markba633csi said:


> I have read that Everlast and AHP share the same building in South San Francisco- maybe the same outfit?
> I would look for the longest warranty possible on any inverter welder- maybe even get the additional Amazon coverage
> M



Next door to each other

Under their contact info AHP shows an address of 380 Swift Ave, #11 So SF, CA, Everlast shows 380 Swift Ave, Unit 12, So SF, CA so they are at least neighbors if not connected.


----------



## MrWhoopee

talvare said:


> I have had this unit for a couple of years. It has AC & DC TIG as well as stick. Works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 AHP AlphaTIG 200X 200 Amp IGBT AC DC Tig/Stick Welder with PULSE 110v 220v 3 YEARS WARRANTY - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 2018 AHP AlphaTIG 200X 200 Amp IGBT AC DC Tig/Stick Welder with PULSE 110v 220v 3 YEARS WARRANTY - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted



I nearly pulled the trigger on an HF Vulcan Protiig 165 before I discovered the AHP AlphaTIG. I've had it a couple of years now and it's much more welder than I am weldor. I've discovered I'd like to have MIG too. I'm leery of all-in-one machines just because of the possibility that a failure of one might be the failure of all, but I might be tempted if space was an issue. If I was buying an HF machine, I'd probably go with the Vulcan.


----------

